# Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.



## Flavius Rufus (14. November 2004)

Hallo!
Weiß einer von Euch wie Meerforellen Tobis nehmen?
Wäre echt dankbar für diese Informantion.

Gruß
Flavius #h


----------



## Broder (15. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

|welcome: 
hier im Mefoforum Flavius Rufus, also deine Frage zeuget von erlesenem Sachverstand Herr Kollege - tja ich nehme an von Hinten mein Lieber ...wolltest Du das hören ....jjjjaaaahhh???
 |wavey: 
lieben Gruß
Broder


----------



## Skorpion (15. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

Also meine Tobi
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 nehme ich grundsätzlich von hinten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:k , kommt aber auch vor dass sie schon mal von unten genommen wird, selten von der Seite und schon gar nicht von oben:q


----------



## Hasenfuß (15. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

Mal nachdenken:

Die Forelle sieht nen Schwarm Tobsen, sprintet heran, die Tobsen fliehen, die Forelle erhascht einen. Vermutlich von hinten bis schräg hinten, sofern die Tobsen nicht auf die Forelle zu fliehen. Auf jeden Fall im hinteren Drittel.

Alternative: Tobse vergräbt sich im Sand, Forelle sieht das und beißt in den Sand --> von der Seite.

Würde ich mal so vermuten #6


----------



## marioschreiber (15. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> Also meine Tobi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taaaaaaatüüüüütaaaataaaa !!!

Jetzt bist du fällig  
Die nächste Boardferkel-Wahl findet wohl mit dir statt  #h


----------



## Skorpion (15. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt bist du fällig

















:q


----------



## Flavius Rufus (16. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

Danke für die direkte Antworten!
Sind echt hilfreich.

Ich denk, ich bin hier richtig...


----------



## smilie-fisher (16. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*



			
				Flavius Rufus schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß einer von Euch wie Meerforellen Tobis nehmen?


Hallo, die meisten Forellen nehmen/beißen meine Tobi von vorne. 

tl


----------



## Broder (16. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

Moin - welcome hier
- da kann ich auchnichts machen - bzw dreh das Ding doch um damits die Forelli auch ans Halkle kriegst
Lieb Gruß
Broder |wavey:


----------



## Medo (16. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Moin - welcome hier
> - da kann ich auchnichts machen - bzw dreh das Ding doch um damits die Forelli auch ans Halkle kriegst
> Lieb Gruß
> Broder |wavey:


 

ich liebe es......   :q |wavey:


----------



## Haeck (16. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

@ smilie fisher

ich bin ebenfalls davon überzeugt, das die forelle ihre beute für den verzehr umdreht, um ein aufstellen der flossen zu vermeiden.
attakieren wird sie ihre beutefische jedoch höchst wahrscheinlich von hinten
a. fluchtverhalten der beute 
b. überraschungseffekt 

mfg

haeck


----------



## vaddy (17. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> ich liebe es......   :q |wavey:




ICH AUCH............... |jump:


----------



## Rausreißer (17. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

Ich liebe es auch. :k 

Und ich ebenso davon überzeugt das die Forellen die Tobis für den Verkehr umdrehen #6 


R.R. #h


----------



## Gnilftz (17. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*



			
				Ferkel in Spe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich liebe es auch. :k
> 
> Und ich ebenso davon überzeugt das die Forellen die Tobis für den Verkehr umdrehen #6
> 
> ...



 #d  #d 
Laß dat nich die Ferkelfahndung sehen... :q 

Greetz
Heiko #h


----------



## Medo (17. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*



> Und ich ebenso davon überzeugt das die Forellen die Tobis für den Verkehr umdrehen #6


 
Taaaaaaatüüüüütaaaataaaa !!!

Danke Heiko !


----------



## Gnilftz (17. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

Man hilft wo man kann... :q  :q  :q 
Ich geh jetzt lieber!


----------



## Bondex (17. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

Kann man eine Fliege eigentlich auch von hinten nehmen???


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (20. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man eine Fliege eigentlich auch von hinten nehmen???



Man kann...


----------



## Truttafriend (20. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

Ich beantrage für das Mefoforum eine FSK18 |gr: 

So gehts ja nicht weiter :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

_*Halloooooo ???*_
ich würde ja vieles machen, aber dieser kleine miese Willi-Verschnitt ist ja wohl das Letzte Andreas  :q


----------



## südlicht (20. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

*gröööööl*

..."der gediggelte Puck".... :q :q :q

Macht weiter so....


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (20. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*



> kleine miese Willi-Verschnitt



Willi nimmt jeden, die anderen wollten alle nicht   :q 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Gnilftz (20. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*



			
				südlicht schrieb:
			
		

> *gröööööl*
> 
> ..."der gediggelte Puck".... :q :q :q
> 
> Macht weiter so....



 |muahah: 

Ich finde, er sollte sein Avatar ändern... :q  :q  :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, er sollte sein Avatar ändern... :q  :q  :q



Wer denn ?? Andreas, Eric oder der Diggler


----------



## Gnilftz (20. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

Der gediggelte Vossi... 

Greetz
Heiko #h


----------



## südlicht (20. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

...von *hinten *gediggelt!! |smlove2:  :q :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

|kopfkrat  |laola:


----------



## Gnilftz (20. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat  |laola:



Sind dat jetzt Freudenhüpfer???  |kopfkrat  #c  :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

ja klar.... mir ist da eine klasse - dank Eurer Hilfe - Idee gekommen.....
Ich werde in Zukunft immer von hinten diggeln   
Mal eine ganz neue Variante des Diggelns.....
Ist ja auch langweilig, wenn man immer nur das Selbe macht....
Ergo : *Von hinten diggeln*
Werde ich bei meinem nächsten Bellyeinsatz gleich mal in die Tat umsetzen  :q


----------



## Flavius Rufus (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

Ich liebe euch alle!
 :l


  #h 

Bin jetzt echt schlauer!  |uhoh:


----------



## Gnilftz (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

Das Problem ist,
wir sind alle genauso schlau wie Du... 

Ich denke, 
die Forelle wird den Tobis in der Regel von hinten oder von der Seite greifen und ihn zum Verzehr umdrehen, sprich Kopf voran.

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Broesel (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

Tja, interessante Frage , das...wie wird son Tobs oder überhaupt Beutefisch genommen... #c 

Meine Überlegung geht jetzt mal vom Dorsch aus, aber ich denke, das wird egal sein, denn Raubfische haben wohl alle das selbe Problem... ;+ 

Wenn ich mir so einen kleinen Küstendorsch  ansehe, wird er wohl nen Tobs oder Junghering verschlingen, wie er kommt. Denn diese beiden Fischlein haben ja keine extrem harten Flossenstrahlen, die da irgendwo hängen bleiben können, zumindest der Tobs nicht. Der Fisch wird eingesaugt und Schluß ist. Ich glaub nicht, dass sie lange anfangen den Beutefisch zu drehen, zumal der Tobs ja auch schnell wieder stiften gehen könnte. Wenn man sich so die Dichte ein Tobs-, bzw. Jungheringsschwarm  anguckt...Maul auf und durch... 

Oftmals kommt es ja auch vor, dass der Dorsch oder die Forelle den Köder regelrecht inhaliert und zwar mit dem Drilling voran. Der Fisch muß den Blinker ja dann von hinten gepackt und versucht haben ihn unverzüglich zu verschlingen... |kopfkrat


----------



## Broder (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ja klar.... mir ist da eine klasse - dank Eurer Hilfe - Idee gekommen.....
> Ich werde in Zukunft immer von hinten diggeln
> Mal eine ganz neue Variante des Diggelns.....
> Ist ja auch langweilig, wenn man immer nur das Selbe macht....
> ...


Hallo Dorschdiggler,
Du mußt ja nicht gleich die Forelle machen  |wavey:


----------



## Gnilftz (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dorschdiggler,
> Du mußt ja nicht gleich die Forelle machen  |wavey:



Hääääääääääääää??? #c 
Versteh ich nicht... ;+


----------



## südlicht (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

...ich irgendwie auch nicht..... |kopfkrat


----------



## Gnilftz (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*



			
				südlicht schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich irgendwie auch nicht..... |kopfkrat



Dat beruhigt mich... 

Gruß & TL

Heiko #h


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Hääääääääääääää??? #c
> Versteh ich nicht... ;+



Broder muß an auch nicht immer verstehen |kopfkrat  #h 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Broder (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

Dorschdiggler hersteht das  :l


----------



## Gnilftz (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Dorschdiggler hersteht das  :l



Vossi mit Herzchen umrahmt??? Diggelchen, sach mir, dass dat nich stimmt!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Vossi mit Herzchen umrahmt??? Diggelchen, sach mir, dass dat nich stimmt!  :q  :q  :q



Also nicht nur Willi :q  :q 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Broder (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

Ja es stimmt - ich warte nur noch auf das "Jawort" |wavey:


----------



## Medo (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=17385&stc=1  tüdelü


@vossi


da komm mal wieder raus aus der nummer


----------



## südlicht (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

*gröhl* :q :q :q 


...sch***e, hab mich grade eingenässt.....*lach*


----------



## Broesel (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

ohgott, das gibt mir aber nun auch sehr zu denken...Vossi, wußte gar nich, dass du nen "Board-Luder" bist... |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Reppi (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

Mit mir will er nicht los.........
Habe Vossi gerade auf meine rosa Ignorier-Liste gesetzt..    :q 
Gruß Uwe

Wat MichaelB wohl davon hält..........


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Dorschdiggler hersteht das


  |kopfkrat 
tut mir leid Broder....ich komm einfach nicht drauf..... ;+ 



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Diggelchen, sach mir, dass dat nich stimmt



 :c also Heiko....von Dir hätte ich so einen Satz ja nun gar nicht erwartet....Sooft wie wir gemeinsam im Wasser stehen  :q 



			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Also nicht nur Willi


  :r  ...hättste nicht wenigstens Maja nehmen können  |uhoh: 



			
				Broder schrieb:
			
		

> Ja es stimmt - ich warte nur noch auf das "Jawort"


Da ist wohl eher der Wunsch Vater des Gedanken..... |abgelehn 



			
				Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> da komm mal wieder raus aus der nummer


....ich mache ja gerne so ziemlich alles mit, aber bei der Nummer bin ich noch gar nicht richtig drin gewesen   



			
				Eric schrieb:
			
		

> hab mich grade eingenässt


  #t 
also in Schweden nehmen wir kein gemeinsames Zimmer....soviel ist schonmal klar   



			
				Brösel schrieb:
			
		

> wußte gar nich, dass du nen "Board-Luder" bist...


...bin ich auich nicht lieber Jörg...also komm ganz schnell wieder runter von dem Trip, dass da was gehen könnte  :q 



			
				Uwe schrieb:
			
		

> Habe Vossi gerade auf meine rosa Ignorier-Liste gesetzt..


 ..... okay..... Du solltest Deine doppelrümpfige Banane schonmal "gamakatsufest" machen  :q 

Ist ja schlimm, was hier abgeht, wenn man einmal nicht sofort antwortet.
Und dann immer auf den Diggler.....


----------



## Broesel (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann immer auf den Diggler.....



Auf wen den eigentlich sonst..die Gerüchteküche brodelt immer mehr und an jedem Gerücht steckt doch ein Fünckchen Wahrheit... |kopfkrat    :q  :q


----------



## Ace (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

Ich sehe das so das die Forelle genauso wie der Dorsch keine Zeit haben die Fische mundgerecht zu drehen. Der Fisch wird gepackt und geschluckt...vermute ich jedenfalls. Bei Dorschen beobachte ich oft das neben vielen Krebsen auch oft Steine im Magen zu finden sind...und die sind oft garnicht mal so klein. Das ist ein Zeichen dafür wie ungestüm die Jungs werden können wenn sie im Fressrausch sind.

Die Forelle im Bild hatte den Tobs noch in der Speiseröhre...und sie hatte ihn von hinten verschlungen.


----------



## südlicht (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

@Jörg; ...du meinst, die Gerüchteküche brode_*r*_t... 

@Puck: Schade, hatte mir gerade überlegt mir zum Karneval ein Willi-Kostüm zuzulegen.... Hätte es auch mit nach Schweden genommen   ...aber anziehen hätte es jemand anderes müssen


----------



## Gnilftz (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Auf wen den eigentlich sonst..die Gerüchteküche brodelt immer mehr und an jedem Gerücht steckt doch ein Fünckchen Wahrheit... |kopfkrat    :q  :q



Man munkelt auch, Vossi hat sich bei RT n rosa Belly bestellt... :q  :q  :q 

*kopfeinzieh*


----------



## südlicht (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

@Heiko: In etwa so?? :q :q :q


----------



## Gnilftz (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

|muahah: 

Joooooooooooo!  #6  :q


----------



## vaddy (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

Vossi, ist nicht schlimm, wenn Du für Willi die Seife aufheben mußt!?!?!?! |jump: 
Ich dachte immer es heißt:

Jemandem von hinten in die Parade fahren!!!

Wußte nicht, dass man es auch "von hinten gediggelt" nennen kann!!!!!!!!!
Wieder was dazu gelernt :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 

@ Südlicht

Das RÖSA-BAUCH-BÖTCHEN find ich Klasse!!!!

Fehlen nur noch Rüschen und der Prosecco-Glas-Halter........


----------



## Medo (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

ne ne.....

wat nen bb....

aber warum denken alle nur an...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ??


wenn wir unseren dd zu lange ärgern, zeig er uns nur noch seinen


----------



## Blauortsand (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

Mensch Jungens - Ihr Solltet Alle Mal Wieder Ein Bischen Mehr Zum Fischen Gehen!!!


----------



## Gnilftz (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Jungens - Ihr Solltet Alle Mal Wieder Ein Bischen Mehr Zum Fischen Gehen!!!


 #6  #6  #6 
Da is wohl was dran... 

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Broesel (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

Fischen gehen..Fischen gehen..was war das noch...aber da was..stimmt... |kopfkrat 

Aber nur mit einem ultimativen Diggel-Belly... :q 
Ich glaub dat gibt nun Prügel... #t 

Nun aber Schluß..ist ja nun völlig Off-Topic..aber wer von hinten... |kopfkrat

Topic On,
Ace, so denke ich auch...die Jungs werden genommen, wie sie gerade da sind..von vorne, von hinten..oder von Seite....sonst würde der Drilling nicht öfters im Rachen sitzen..


----------



## Gnilftz (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

das Bild ist wieder n echter Brösel... #6 

Ich denke auch, dass die Mefo den Tobis eher von hinten oder leicht seitlich nimmt, sonst würde der Haken öfter außen am Maul hängen. Oder sie inhaliert den Tobis...  #c 
Warum ist dat eigentlich soooo wichtig???  |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Broesel (22. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ist dat eigentlich soooo wichtig???  |kopfkrat



hmm...ich Mutmaße einfach mal (Broeselgedanke). Es gab Zeiten, da war der Kopfdrilling beim Pilken gang und gebe...nur so mal dahingeschrieben...wer weiß, wer sich wie, wann und wo...irgendwie Gedanken macht...

Kommt bei mir aber garantiert nicht ans Blech...:v


----------



## Tobsn (23. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*



> Bei Dorschen beobachte ich oft das neben vielen Krebsen auch oft Steine im Magen zu finden sind...


Ist das Versehen oder Absicht um die Panzer evtl. so zu zemahlen?


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

Das BB von Broesel würde bestens zu *Franzl* passen. Stellt euch mal vor, wie er in der Vils mit seiner rosa Rute, rose Gufi und dem rosa BB paddelt :q:q:q!


----------



## Broder (23. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

@ Dorschdiggler - war doch nur Spaß :q warum willst Du den von hinten diggeln, wenn die Forelle von hinten diggelt?, müßtest Du doch gerade und erstrecht gerade von vorne diggeln - sonst machst Du ja das Forelli und das Forelli muß dann von vorne diggeln also sich total umstellen - das ist doch dann ganz ungewohnt für die ...ob die das macht?
 |wavey: 
Lieben Gruß
Broder


----------



## Medo (23. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

@ broder

is mal wieder soweit?


----------



## vaddy (23. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

@ Broder

;+  ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+ 



HÄÄÄÄÄ?????????????


----------



## Broder (23. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

@ Vaddy - also ich hab da was durcheinander gebracht ... mach einfach so weiter wie bisher :q


----------



## Truttafriend (23. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

ich schmeiss mich weg :q  :q  :q  :q 

worüber könnt ihr euch selber aussuchen, oder suchenaus, äh..ausdiggeln :q


----------



## Gnilftz (23. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

??? ich diggel hier bald nich mehr durch???  #c   :q 

Greetz
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

So liebe Freunde.... nun habe ich aber genug. Der Begriff *diggeln* in jeglicher Form ist urheberrechtlich geschützt.
Sollte ich hier noch einmal jemanden erwischen, der den Begriff Diggel ungerechtfertigt verbreitet, oder einen ungerechtfertigt verbreiteten Diggel benutzt, oder den Diggel in jedweder Form verunglimpft, wird von mir persönlich mit Diggel nicht unter 2 Stunden bestraft. 
Alles klar.....
Also Obacht !!!!


----------



## Medo (24. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

die digglerin sprach zum diggler

schön wars...

aber nächstes mal machen wir es nicht so...

ja warum denn nicht???

ja von hinten sticht es so  


bin zum strafantritt morgen abend in brodten


----------



## smilie-fisher (24. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> So liebe Freunde.... nun habe ich aber genug. Der Begriff *diggeln* in jeglicher Form ist urheberrechtlich geschützt.
> Sollte ich hier noch einmal jemanden erwischen, der den Begriff Diggel ungerechtfertigt verbreitet, oder einen ungerechtfertigt verbreiteten Diggel benutzt, oder den Diggel in jedweder Form verunglimpft, wird von mir persönlich mit Diggel nicht unter 2 Stunden bestraft.
> Alles klar.....
> Also Obacht !!!!


was genau bedeutet "diggeln" eigentlich??? hört sich irgendwie nach ferkelkram an :q


----------



## Ace (24. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

@Tobsn
Keine Ahnung...hab ich mir auch schon Gedanken drüber gemacht.
Ich denke aber eher das das aus Versehen passiert.


----------



## Flavius Rufus (25. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

A-ha. Die Meinungen gehen tendenziös in die Richtung ... a tergo.
Trotzdem werde ich meine Aalhaut-Tobis mit dem Haken in der Mitte binden. Sicher ist sicher.

Gruß
Flavius


----------



## marioschreiber (25. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

Aalhaut-Tobis  ;+  ;+  ;+ 
Werd mal konkret !  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat


----------



## Gnilftz (25. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

Ich meine mal irgendwo was von gegerbter Aalhaut gelesen zu haben... |kopfkrat 
Ich denke, darauf will er sich Tobisimitate bauen...

Greetz
Heiko #h


----------



## marioschreiber (25. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

Das war in der "Fliegenfischen"!
Der Autor hat damit "Aalnynmpfen" gebunden.

Bei "Aalhaut_tobis" und "...Haken in der Mitte...." denke ich aber nicht das es sich um Fliegen/Streamer handeln wird !


----------



## smilie-fisher (27. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*



			
				Flavius Rufus schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem werde ich meine Aalhaut-Tobis mit dem Haken in der Mitte binden. Sicher ist sicher.


aha, es geht ums fliegengetüddel. sach dad doch gleich. ;-)
binde die streamer doch einfach etwas größer, vorne mitm zwilling und hinten mitm normalen einzelhaken. das sorgt für ein exellentes laufverhalten (schwimmt aufrecht und sackt beim stop mitm "kopf" zuerst ab), und du kannst sehen, ob der fisch vorne oder hinten am haken hängt (nach meiner erfahrung hängen dann so ca. 70% der fische vorn am zwilling).

|wavey:


----------



## Flavius Rufus (28. November 2004)

*Aalhaut Tobi*

Aalhaut Tobi

So geht das:
Haken: Partridge H1A XL Größe 6
Bindefaden: Salzwasserresitent Farbe schwarz

Ein Streifen Aalhaut (l: 80 mm, b: 60 mm) längs der Mitteachse falten. 
Links und rechts an der Unterseite von der Mitte weg zu den Enden hin so zuschneiden daß diese spitz auslaufen. 
Hm. ihr müßt euch das so vorstellen, als würdet ihr Sedgeflügel zuschneiden. Nur das BEIDE Enden spitz zulaufen. 
Ein Ende direkt am Öhr, im Sedgestil einbinden.
Mit dem Bindefaden ein Köpfchen formen. 
Abbinden und Bindefaden mit einem hochwertigen Bindelack versiegeln.
Fertig!

Wichtig ist, die Fliege vor dem Fischen ausreichend lange zu wässern. (Und sich nicht von dem Geräuch was sie beim Werfen macht stören zulassen.)

"Fliegenfischen" |kopfkrat Ich bin Fischer und kein Hobbyangler!!!!#d

Ich habe in meiner jugend schon mit Aal- und Froschhaut gebunden - da gab es dieses Heftchen noch nicht! (Auch noch keine Naturschutz-Taliban à la GreenPeace, Peta & Co.)


----------



## che g. (30. November 2004)

*AW: Beißverhalten von Meerforellen.*

hir in bolivia wir binden flies gans ohne haken. es reicht doch zu wissen, ob fish den bait hab nehmen wollen. das sei schoenste lohn fuer angler.

please excuse my poor deutsch.

tl. che


----------



## smilie-fisher (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Aalhaut Tobi*



			
				Flavius Rufus schrieb:
			
		

> Aalhaut Tobi
> 
> So geht das:
> Haken: Partridge H1A XL Größe 6
> ...


gibt es denn auch bilder von dem aalhauttobi?? ich kann mir darunter nicht wirklich viel vostellen.|kopfkrat 

|wavey:


----------



## Flavius Rufus (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aalhaut Tobi*



			
				smilie-fisher schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es denn auch bilder von dem aalhauttobi?? ich kann mir darunter nicht wirklich viel vostellen.|kopfkrat
> 
> |wavey:


  Ja. Nur wird es ein anderes Board sein....|sagnix
  Ich bitte dich, sei noch etwas geduldig.

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen
  Flavius


----------

